# Salvaged an old Rotating Bolt Bin



## Charley Davidson (Mar 30, 2014)

Picked this badly crushed/mangled mess up Friday at the scrap yard missing a few parts and would barely spin. After a quick trip to the carwash, a few strokes of a hammer, a few choice words & making some missing parts it is now usable. I'm gonna try and flip it on Craig's List for $250. Looks a little rough still but functions well.

34" dia. and almost 6' tall


----------



## onetrack (Mar 30, 2014)

Charley - Good save and great repair job. Those rotating bolt bins are an excellent idea for any shop. 
I'd give you $250 for it, but the freight costs might be a killer. 

A friend had one made out of about 6 old plow discs set on agricultural bearings in the centre, and divided with strips of metal, in similar fashion to yours. I've been going to build one for years (I've got a pile of discs), but a 1000 other jobs seem to have regular priority.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 30, 2014)

If it was mine ,it isn't for sale. I can think of a ton of used for this wonderful device.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 30, 2014)

Cactus Farmer said:


> If it was mine ,it isn't for sale. I can think of a ton of used for this wonderful device.


 I can get a ride to Texas in a couple of weeks


----------



## ronboley (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool bolt bin.  I have an old bolt bin pictured below. The drawers are marked for different size CAR'E bolts and TIRE bolts.  The bolt bin came from an old hardware store and was rumored to have been in an early car repair shop.  With some research I found out the markings mean carriage bolts and tire bolts...both names of bolts used, not for cars, but for horse and buggy type carriages.  The company that made these was in Chicago in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  The base is stationary and the top rotates on a pipe shaft like your metal one.  The rotating drawers are wedge shaped like pieces of pie. As you can see I still haven't cleaned it up (don't want to ruin the patina) or figured out how I'm going to use it in my shop yet, but that's in the works.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2014)

That's way cool I've seen one on Craigslist for $800 the other day


----------



## churchjw (Apr 1, 2014)

ronboley said:


> Cool bolt bin.  I have an old bolt bin pictured below. The drawers are marked for different size CAR'E bolts and TIRE bolts.  The bolt bin came from an old hardware store and was rumored to have been in an early car repair shop.  With some research I found out the markings mean carriage bolts and tire bolts...both names of bolts used, not for cars, but for horse and buggy type carriages.  The company that made these was in Chicago in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  The base is stationary and the top rotates on a pipe shaft like your metal one.  The rotating drawers are wedge shaped like pieces of pie. As you can see I still haven't cleaned it up (don't want to ruin the patina) or figured out how I'm going to use it in my shop yet, but that's in the works.



That is insanely cool. Very lucky find.

Jeff


----------



## Senna (Apr 1, 2014)

churchjw said:


> That is insanely cool. Very lucky find.
> 
> Jeff



I wholeheartedly agree!

That is a VERY cool bin!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 2, 2014)

Sold my bolt bin today, Got $250 out of it.


----------



## Senna (Apr 2, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Sold my bolt bin today, Got $250 out of it.




Good for you Charley!


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 2, 2014)

onetrack said:


> A friend had one made out of about 6 old plow discs set on agricultural bearings in the centre, and divided with strips of metal, in similar fashion to yours. I've been going to build one for years (I've got a pile of discs), but a 1000 other jobs seem to have regular priority.



I use old disc blades to make grinder stands and such.  Quick and easy!  Making a rotating bolt bin with them is a great idea.

GG


----------



## churchjw (Apr 3, 2014)

Charley Davidson said:


> Sold my bolt bin today, Got $250 out of it.




I think that was a fair and good price.  Glade you got.

Jeff


----------



## gotogojo (Nov 15, 2016)

made my bolt caddy out of a old silo filler blower disk  bout 42 in across  fit a car front spindle for the bearing in the center holeof disk welded half in rod  spaced apart so as a 8 in thin wall split length ways weld both end of the 8 in halfs shut but make a part of the medal that boxes the end shut go up higher so as you can put a pipe   from one end to the other pipe is a handle when you need to take it off to check for what ever spin the heavy blower disk around as you find what ever the whole out fit is about 16 in from the wall   cement bolts to the floor  gotogojo


----------

